# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Bijwerking Pil?

## meiss

Ik ben vorige week zondag ongesteld geworden en ben dus sinds vorige week zondag begonnen met de pil Microgenyl 30.
Ik ben nu vanaf dinsdag best moe, terwijl ik gewoon genoeg uren slaap krijg, en ik heb voor mijn gevoel minder zin in seks.
Ligt dit aan de pil, dat ik minder zin erin heb, of zit het gewoon tussen mijn oren?
Moet ik nog wachten tot de strip af is en dat ik er dan pas echt wat van kan zeggen?
Ik voel me ook echt futloos, en heb ook van die 'hangdagen' noem ik het maar even.
Heeft iemand ervaring met deze pil? en heeft iemand ook bijwerkingen ervan zoals ik? 
Als het een bijwerking is .. ?
Kan iemand me helpen? :Confused: 

gr. Meiss

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi,

Dat je geen zin in sex hebt kan inderdaad van de pil afkomen.
Het kan zijn dat je er alleen in het begin van de pilgebruik last van hebt, maar het kan ook zijn dat je dat blijft houden zolang je de pil blijft slikken.
Hieronder de bijwerkingen van jou pil:

- gevoelige of pijnlijke borsten
- afscheiding uit de tepel(s)
- hoofdpijn en/of migraine
- stemmingswisselingen
- minder zin om te vrijen
- misselijkheid
- overgeven
- huidreacties
- vochtophopingen
- gewichtsverandering
- overgevoeligheidsreactie
- doorbraakbloedingen
- acne
- arteriele trombose
- bloeddrukverhoging
- galstenen
- lichaamsbeharing
- vet haar
- moeheid (in het beginstadium)

gr
déylanna

----------


## meiss

Oke, ik hoop dat het niet zo blijft, want ik vind het echt niet leuk!
Eerst had ik er echt altijd zin in, alles ging goed, tot nu dus..
Gaat de futloosheid/lusteloosheid ook weg? 
Weet u dat misschien?

Gr. Meiss

----------


## Déylanna

Hallo,

Allereerst mag je gewoon jou/jij tegen me zeggen. 
Qua moeheid kan het zijn dat het met de tijd weggaat.
Maar je moet er wel rekening mee houden dat het ook kan blijven zolang je de pil slikt.
Ikzelf heb ruim twaalf jaar Stederil 30 geslikt, en had altijd last van hoofdpijn en minder zin in sex. Ik ben nu sinds anderhalf jaar met de pil gestopt en ik heb nu bijna geen last van hoofdpijn meer en heb gewoon weer zin in sex.
Dus mocht het zijn dat je last blijft houden van jou klachten dan is het misschien verstandig om er eens met de huisarts over te hebben. Want klachten kunnen per pil verschillen.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## meiss

Ok! 
Ik ben altijd een week ongesteld, en ik begon dus vorige week zondag ermee, en het werd toen donderdag al minder, en had toen alleen nog oud bloed, dat bruine.
En het moest dan gister (zondag) weer stoppen, alleen ik heb nog steeds dat bruine!!
Ik denk lekker,niet meer ongesteld zondag .. maar dus nog steeds dat bruine!
Hoe kan dat ? ook door de pil? want ik heb dit anders nooooit .
 :Frown:  ik dacht echt dat ik er geen last van zou hebben van de pil, maar nu denk ik daar toch heel anders over ..  :Frown: :S

gr. M

----------


## Déylanna

Het kan inderdaad door de pil komen. Je lichaam moet immers wennen aan de hormonen. Na deze ongesteldheid kun je ongetwijfeld ook nog zo nu en dan doorbraakbloedingen krijgen, vooral in het begin van het pilgebruik. Dus ik zou me er geen zorgen over maken. Mocht het te vaak voorkomen dat je ondanks de pil toch zolang die bruine afscheiding heb, of dat je vaak doorbraakbloedingen krijgt, moet je wel even terug naar de huisarts.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Desssyyy

ik had een vraaagjee ik was al bang dat ik zwanger was geworden van vingeren maar heb toen en test gedaan en was negatief ben daarna ook ongesteld geworden en ben gelijk begonnen met de pil nu heb ik harde schijven in mijn borsten ze zijn dus aan het groeien nu ben ik bang dat ik tog zwanger ben of kan dat niet?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Dessy,

Heb je in de eerste week van het slikken van de pil onveilige seks gehad? De pil is namelijk pas betrouwbaar na een volle week het slikken ervan. Je borsten kunnen verder ook nog wat groeien door het oestrogeen in de pil. Ik weet niet precies hoe oud je bent, maar in de pubertijd groeien de borsten sowieso!

Wanneer je geen onveilige seks gehad hebt, kun je ook niet zwanger zijn. Nogmaals van enkel vingeren wordt je niet zwanger. Waarschijnlijk ervaar je nu wat bijwerkingen van de pil.

----------


## Desssyyy

@sylvia93

Ik heb nog nooit echt sex gehad maar heb wel wat gevingert enzo met mijn vriend ik ben 15 jaar en ben nu bezig met het eerste stripje van de pil ik moet over iets minder dan week ongesteld worden ik hoef me dus echt geen zorgen te maken?

----------


## christel1

Desssyyy, 
Als je nog nooit echt seks gehad hebt met je vriend moet je je helemaal geen zorgen maken. Dat je op het einde van je maandstonden nog wat bruine afscheiding hebt is ook normaal. 
Syl, de pil is efficiënt vanaf dag 1 dat je hem neemt, anders zouden er veel zwangere vrouwen, pubers en tieners rondlopen hoor. Misschien eens goed de bijsluiter lezen. 
Het kan ook normaal zijn dat je in het begin je maandstonden wat minder hard gaat krijgen en meer bruine afscheiding dan echte bloedingen zoals vroeger. 
En je borsten, je bent nog jong he, die groeien zeker nog tot je 21ste bij meisjes, dat is volkomen normaal en bij het begin van je pilgebruik kan je nog wat last hebben van spanningspijnen door de hormoonschommelingen. 
Als je zin in seks vermindert heb je misschien niet de geschikte pil voor jou. Hier schrijven ze als beginpil meestal de Yasmine pil voor aan jonge meisjes, bij jullie blijkbaar een andere pil. 
En nee je moet je geen zorgen maken, alles komt wel goed maar als je nog maar net een vriend hebt, gebruik ook nog condooms, niet voor een zwangerschap maar wel voor SOA's en laat jullie dan alle twee testen voor je het zonder condoom wilt doen, altijd op safe spelen dus

----------


## Desssyyy

@christel1

Ik en mijn vriend hebben zoiezo besloten om altijd een comdoom te gevruiken gewoon voor extra zekerheid we zijn allebij nog maagd dus we kunnen geen SOA's hebben maar ik maak me zorgen want hij heeft mij gevingerd en er zat waarschijnlijk wat sperma aan Sylvia zegt dat je daar niet zwanger van kan worden wat denk jij? Ik moet over een week ongesteld worden en mijn borsten doen meestal pijn als ik ongesteld moet worden is dat ook normaal?

----------


## christel1

Desssyyy, 

Als je altijd stipt je pil geslikt heb en er komt sperma in jou dan kan je niet zwanger worden, rond de eisprong kan je soms wat spanning hebben in de borsten of wat opgezette borsten maar dat is normaal hoor, je krijgt nu wel geen eisprong meer maar je borsten weten nog niet zo goed hoe ze ook op de hormonen moeten reageren. En als je niet zeker bent over je borsten, vraag eens aan je mama om eens te voelen, ik ben nu niet aan het zwanzen hoor maar moeders voelen ook hoe borsten horen aan te voelen en anders vraag het aan je huisarts of gyneacoloog. 
Groetjes en laat iets weten of je je ongesteld wordt of niet maar dat komt wel goed.

----------


## Desssyyy

@christel1

Het probeel is dat ik nog maar net aan de pil ben dit is mijn eerste stripje en toen het gebeurde was ik nog niet aan de pil ik heb een zwangerschaps test gedaan en die was negatief daarnaa ben ik ongesteld geworden en best wel veel toen ben ik ook begonnen aan de pil dus het is echt niet mogelijk dat ik zwanger ben of wel? Bedankt dat je zo snel reageert je advies helpt me erg

----------


## christel1

Normaal kan je van vingeren niet zwanger geraken. Op een vinger zit geen enorme massa sperma die een zwangerschap kan veroorzaken, sperma moet wel met een zekere kracht in de vagina gespoten worden want anders halen ze de baarmoeder en de eicel niet. 
Wanneer heb je je zwangerschapstest gedaan ? Een paar dagen na het uitblijven van je maandstonden, vroeger, later ? Normaal is het best van 8 dagen te wachten na het uitblijven van je maandstonden om te zien of je zwanger bent. Anders kan het een verkeerd negatief beeld geven dan is er nog niet genoeg zwangerschapshormoon in je urine aan te treffen om een positieve test te geven. 
Als je niet zeker bent en toch zekerheid wilt, ga toch nog 1 test halen en doe de zwangerschapstest herover of vraag een boedafname bij de HA dan ben je helemaal safe. 
Groetjes 
Christel

----------


## Desssyyy

@christel1

Toen ik de test deet was ik 2 weken overtijd en ben na de test ook nog ongesteld ge worden ik wacht af of ik ongesteld word deze week zo niet gaa ik nog een test doen

----------


## christel1

Kan zijn dat je lichaam zich nog wat moet aanpassen aan de pil nu, veel succes in ieder geval

----------


## Sylvia93

> Syl, de pil is efficiënt vanaf dag 1 dat je hem neemt, anders zouden er veel zwangere vrouwen, pubers en tieners rondlopen hoor. _Misschien eens goed de bijsluiter lezen._


De pil is absoluut niet 100% betrouwbaar wanneer je hem voor het eerst inneemt! De pil is wel betrouwbaar wanneer je hem al een tijdje slikt en meteen de eerste dag na de stopweek.
Maar wanneer je nog nooit de pil gebruikt hebt en je start ermee, moet je de eerste week áltijd extra anticonceptie gebruiken. Bijvoorbeeld in de vorm van een condoom. 

Daarnaast vind ik die laatste opmerking erg naar. Misschien eens de bijsluiter lezen? Ik slik al 6 jaar de pil en iedere apothekersassistente geeft bij de eerste keer afgeven van de pil altijd extra informatie mee in de richting van: Gebruik in de eerste week voor de zekerheid extra anticonceptie in de vorm van een condoom. Ook ik heb deze tip meegekregen. Ik ben hier echt niet zomaar iets aan het verzinnen, laat dit even heel duidelijk zijn. Ik probeer hier iemand te adviseren en te voorkomen dat er in de eerste pilweek iets fout gaat! We moeten elkaar helpen, niet elkaar afzeiken!

Daarnaast is de pil nooit 100% betrouwbaar. De meest veilige manier van gemeenschap hebben is het gebruik van de pil en een condoom.

----------

